# Help with a rescue application!



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm attempting to adopt a ferret from a rescue... I hate rescues.. but I really adore this ferret... He sounds like a great ferret.

So I'm filling out the application now...
And it asks, "how many animals total do you currently have?"
Do you think that includes feeder mice? Including feeder mice and pet mice, I have roughly 50 mice... but I'm estimating because I haven't yet counted how many are in my three newest litters. I'm not sure if I should include them or not... :/

Also, it says that all my animals must be spayed or neutered for me to be considered... Obviously not all of my rodents are spayed/neutered.. Actually Raiko rat is the only altered rodent that I have. My bobcat hybrid kitten isn't neutered yet... but I keep him indoors at all times and my other cat is spayed.. I plan on getting him neutered, and soon, I just haven't gotten it done yet.


I'm also very nervous about the home visit because of the amount of animals I have, but I care for each one like they're my children.. even the mice that I don't consider to actually be pets..


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Having worked with multiple rescues, I think it really depends on who reviews your application... I wouldn't lie but I would explain that you have the mice for feeders but you have roughly this many. They arent going to count them, I'm sure. But if someone thinks you have too many animals, they might pick apart your application for fear of adopting out to a hoarder. If you just explain your situation, they might be more inclined to adopt out to you but I would try not to be nervous about it! You care and love for your pets, thats really all that they can ask for!

As much as I love the term "rescue", some so called rescues are over the top and unnecessary. I hope this one isnt the case!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, I sent in the application. I guess I'll see how it goes. 

My husband is afraid they'll report us as a "hoarder," but I don't see the issue with having a lot of animals if they are all well cared for (meaning good diet AND plenty of attention). :l


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> I'm attempting to adopt a ferret from a rescue... I hate rescues.. but I really adore this ferret... He sounds like a great ferret.
> 
> So I'm filling out the application now...
> And it asks, "how many animals total do you currently have?"
> ...


When you fill out the application. Put down the answers that you think they want. Some will be 100% truthful and some will be what they want to hear. The rescue doesn't need to know every detail. They just need to know the basics.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Daize said:


> When you fill out the application. Put down the answers that you think they want. Some will be 100% truthful and some will be what they want to hear. The rescue doesn't need to know every detail. They just need to know the basics.


But they do a home visit, so they would see how many animals I have. I just mentioned that they are a feeder colony and left it at that. 

I'm also not sure how they feel about feeding ferrets a proper diet, but I was truthful about what I feed my ferrets. 

They are supposed to give me a call in a few hours.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> But they do a home visit, so they would see how many animals I have. I just mentioned that they are a feeder colony and left it at that.
> 
> I'm also not sure how they feel about feeding ferrets a proper diet, but I was truthful about what I feed my ferrets.
> 
> They are supposed to give me a call in a few hours.


Even with a home visit, they won't go through every room in your house. So, they'll only see what you want them to see. 

When adopting from a rescue, they're "normally" more interested in basic cleanliness and ability to care for the animal. As far as the diet you feed your ferrets goes. As long as they're getting their nutritional needs met. That shouldn't matter either.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh that's good. Then I'll just bring the ferret/rat cage out and close up the critter room. The ferrets don't do their free ranging in there anyway for safety reasons for the mice and rats. 
They asked for a pictures of my cage and I showed them.. They asked who was in the bottom and I told them "my neutered boy and girl rats." I did mention that I plan on getting another DCN or DFN soon for just the ferrets. That will probably be where my tax return goes. lol

The call went well. The person was very nice, and she described the ferret to me. She also said there is another single ferret that I might be interested in. She's more snuggly and the boy nips hard when playing, so I'm leaning more toward the girl... but I'll ultimately let the ferrets choose which one and go with their decision. Either way I'll love whichever one comes home with me.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Good luck, ferrets are really cool animals


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, they are.  I love my current girls. I've wanted ferrets for most of my life, but my parents would never let me get any because "they stink." So now that I'm in a house of my own I finally have two, but 3 is such a better number. lol


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Welp, I'm picking up my third ferret tomorrow. I got a baby off of Craigslist.. Someone was selling a 4 month old baby ferret. If I get approved for the rescue I'll still get that ferret, but I won't be able to get another ferret until one passes away  Which hopefully won't be for a long, long time since they'll all be fed well. 

I'm already overwhelming my husband with how many critters we have, though he loves the baby rats and understands why we got them. He's constantly complaining about how we have too many mice. :/ He doesn't even give the mice a chance.. I try to get him to at least bond with Reeses (my "shoulder" mouse.. He is my baby) but he refuses.

He knew what he was getting into way before he married me. lol


----------



## melcab (Jan 29, 2014)

It's tough when hubbies just don't get it like we do. ;-)


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I got approved for the ferret! He was brought over yesterday.

I have named him Cichol to go along with the Mabinogi/Celtic goddess/god theme.

Now to get him to eat... He'll eat meat out of my hand but not a bowl. He'll eat kibble mixed with meat out of my hand, but not in the bowl..


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats on getting approved


----------

